# Offshore Partner/Mechanic



## reelnsnook (Feb 7, 2013)

Have a 35' Donzi CC with twin 05 225 Mercury low hours. Located in Corpus Christi. Needing a fourth member of our fishing team, we are planing to fish 4 major tournaments and many others. The team member we are looking for is Mechanic/fisherman. The person needs to be experienced and certified to work on Mercury motors, that is an avid fisherman. Anyone who qualifies and is interested reply and details will be worked out.


----------

